# LL Dam



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Release is above 32K the surf is up!! Like to see a pic if anybody drives over the bridge. No kayaks please! :headknock


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

About how many gates or less is it safe for kayaks?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I am pretty sure kayak survives even bigger rates of flow... it is not hard to find a new master.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Safest for a kayaker 6 or less but you can manage 8.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll stick to 6 or lower. lol Thanks Chadgreen.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont like 6 in a 21' boat. Optimim is 3-4 gates


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

3-4 it is. safety is important.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

6 to 8 can be some really good fishing but I have also limited out on 12 gates. May go this weekend but I need to find a real man to go with me to work the anchor. Most of the guys that go with me during a high flow whine like a little school girl when they have to pull up the anchor if we have to move often. LOL It is better to be safe when down there and always wear a PFD.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

And from looking at levels on the net I am almost certain that all concrete at the L & D is underwater too.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That 32 K is all 8 gates open 3 ft. and 4 open 2 ft. The east ramp should be completely covered and the timber around the bypass completely flooded. The landscape will look different when this all subsides. And the may be a few day since there is a Noah event going on upstream of the lake. Kiss the crappie and river white bass fishing goodbye for the spawning run. Maybe in some flooded creeks but I am sure the creeks look more like Nestles than Ozarka.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

I hear you on the anchor part. Hahahahaha. I use a 10 pound on my yak. An when it sticks it sticks!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Could be some good crappie and catfish action up in the willows on the west side at the mouth of the canal going to the shoot.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It a ragin beast right now.
I went down to the surf trying to get away from the muddy mess, but it was a bust too!


You never know unless you go


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Is this the raging beast, you speak of?*


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow. Not far from record levels. The stripers are being sucked right through the gates. Stacked down there this spring possibly.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

58,600 is the max. Just over 40,000 not close to that.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Few Pictures*

Here it is at 42,000 CFS on the afternoon of 3/11/15.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Old One*

And an old one to give some perspective....


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have seen 88,000 in the early 70's. It was the result of the several days of severe T-storms and tornados in the Waco area. The storm front moved down the river valley and caused some real damage. It rained quart size drops on 2" centers!
The water was 2 feet deep in the old Hughes bait stand located where the recently Southland store once stood. We shot carp with bows in the road going down to the park area.

After Hurricane Rita TRA dumped the lake like bucket. They pulled it down 4 feet in just a few days. Not sure what the flow was at that time but it must have exceeded 40,000.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

fishinganimal said:


> Wow. Not far from record levels. The stripers are being sucked right through the gates. Stacked down there this spring possibly.


Not even close. Not even half as much as record levels.

The record was Oct. 17 1994, 110,400 cfs . I can remember several times it's been right at 100,000 cfs. Its really a sight to see from the road.

Someone said at 100,000 cfs, it would fill the Astrodome in 12 minutes...maybe a good solution to the dome problem.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You have to able to laugh at yourself, so hear goes:
Years back I was sitting in the gazebo below the dam. It was full of old people, and a large Harris County bus was parked nearby. Other than myself, there was only one other person that appeared below 75 years of age. I _assumed_ he was the bus driver, key word assumed. He was telling all the senior citizens on their outing about the dam, in great detail. I thought to myself ... "Darn, I have been very interested in this area for many years, but this bus driver seems to know more about this dam than me." Turns out he wasn't the bus driver, but a TRA employee instead.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's going to be very interesting to see how the water drains out of there after this discharge.
With the big V cut in the bulk head it directs, as intended, right down the middle and out of there pretty fast.
I sure would stay up in those willows trees for a little while.


----------

